# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Вытяжка для покраски

## Д.Срибный

Вот, сподобился, наконец, сделать себе вытяжку для покраски аэрографом.

Размеры: ширина 60, глубина 50, высота 40 см.
Материал - акрил. Вентиляторы - два по 185 м3/час. На заднюю стенку клейкой лентой будет приклеен фильтр для кухонной вытяжки (лежит на дне короба). Труба от вентилятора выводится в окно.

----------


## Kasatka

Пойдет для сельской местности =)

Хорошо когда место есть и не надо собирать-разбирать..=)

Мне же надо делать что-то разбирающееся и компактно складывающееся...  :roll:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Разборную Ох делал, надо его попытать - пусть поделится опытом.

----------


## Oleg

недоделал!

несколько раз в процессе постройки менял "концепцию" :)
в итоге имею рабочую, но не доделанную слим-вытяжку, которую собираюсь снова переделывать (толщина в сложенном состоянии и со снятым вентилятором ок 3см)

обязательно буду делать большой, во всю заднюю стенку фильт чтобы не получать парами краски в лицо, одного вентилятора 10см и тяги в стояке мало

из того что переделывать не буду - это основание - около 50*50 мебельный щит (тонкая ДСП), по краям оклеенная фанерой, края которой выступают на 10мм - если случайно переверну краску, то на пол не стечет :)

вот тут её немного видно, стенки пока из оргалита, ищу материал для замены http://forum.airforce.ru/gallery/alb...l_mig3ox-0.jpg

----------


## An-Z

> Материал - акрил.


 :lol:  а грил фанера... совсем другое дело..  :Wink:  
Сдуру или на радости показал этот агрегат жене, приказано повторить..

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вот они, жены... Я ведь хотел из фанеры, а жена сказала - нефиг, все должно быть красиво  :lol:

----------


## An-Z

всё правильно сделал.. представь какой бы это был тёмный ящик!!  А вот я бы от обоих вентиляторов сдела общий коллектор и в одну трубу всё.. две кишки - по моему это ... коряво как то..

----------


## Anonymous

Фотика нету у меня, делал по мотивам
http://gallery.rumodelism.com/gallery/img17/m351.shtml
но не из оргстекла, а из сотового поликарбоната (он намного легче), несмотря на то, что наделал ошибок, пользуюсь, доволен. Самое главное отличие - в верхней части разместил четыре светильника, очень удобно, так как размещаю я вытяжку в плохоосвещенном месте (на кухонной электроплите).

----------


## Oleg

Волшебное слово.... поликарбонат.....
я уже довно страдаю проблемой выбора материала, несколько раз менял его в процессе изготовления вытяжки и все время думал, что в конторах, которые торгуют пластиком для рекламы есть то, что мне надо.
Но приехать к ним на склад, чтобы пощупать и попоцарапать не мог никак.
А нет ли еще за одно волшебных адресов торговых точек? может еще чтоб и порезали по размерам? :)

----------


## Котков Андрей

Я тоже подготовил себе заготовки из сотового поликарбоната толщиной 4 мм, но потом переезд решил все проблемы - мне отдали остекленную лоджию под "окрасочный цех". Материал действительно неплохой, легкий главное.

Торговые точки боюсь будут не сильно полезны, ибо продают листами устрашающих размеров (самый маленький 2 х 3 метра), проще искать конторы и умельцев, делающих навесы и козырьки - из их обрезков и комплектоваться.

А можно купить в фирмах, торгующих матералами для наружной рекламы кусок оргстекла мм 2-3 толщиной, там бывают листы и 1,2 х 1,2 метра - вполне уже нормальный кусок по цене рублей до 500-600.

----------


## Oleg

Да, был в таких - покупал листовой пластик. Свернул листа 4 и кинул в машину, дома разрезал на А4, но это толщиной в 1 мм....
А поликарбонат или оргстекло не свернешь :) надо на месте пилить.
Попробую через приближенные рекламные агентства заказать.

Вот еще тема - какие лучше петли использовать? самые габаритные - рояльные. Пока вытяжка из мебельной с одной стороны лакированной фанеры строилась рояльные петли устраивали, а для поликарбоната?

----------


## Anonymous

> А поликарбонат или оргстекло не свернешь :) надо на месте пилить.
> 
> Вот еще тема - какие лучше петли использовать? самые габаритные - рояльные


Не надо его пилить! Я на строительном рынке купил и прямо там же сам разрезал. Он ножом сравнительно легко режется! А петли я рояльные пользовал.

----------


## Oleg

Для чего он там у них - в каких будках искать? 
и сколько лист стоил?
завтра пойду искать

----------


## Anonymous

> Для чего он там у них - в каких будках искать? 
> и сколько лист стоил?
> завтра пойду искать


Да на нашем рынке (Каширский двор) просто вывески были... Сколько стоил - не помню, применяться может в душевых кабинах... Некоторые остановки общественного транспорта в Москве из него сделаны, правда он там толстый (10-15 мм), но если это и моральные аспекты не смущают - попозже вечерком-ночью ногой выломай...

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Некоторые остановки общественного транспорта в Москве из него сделаны, правда он там толстый (10-15 мм), но если это и моральные аспекты не смущают - попозже вечерком-ночью ногой выломай...


Ага, а потом сами возмущаемся, что в городе разруха, лифты загажены и в подъездах воняет...
Нет, вандализм - не наш метод :-)

----------


## Anonymous

> Сообщение от Motorhead
> 
> Некоторые остановки общественного транспорта в Москве из него сделаны, правда он там толстый (10-15 мм), но если это и моральные аспекты не смущают - попозже вечерком-ночью ногой выломай...
> 
> 
> Ага, а потом сами возмущаемся, что в городе разруха, лифты загажены и в подъездах воняет...
> Нет, вандализм - не наш метод :-)


На самом деле это, конечно, шутка была, наверное, глупая...

----------


## Oleg

мужики, вы хоть предупреджали бы, что шутите, а то я уже вернулся :(

----------


## Д.Срибный

> мужики, вы хоть предупреджали хоть, что шутите, а то я уже вернулся :(


С поликарбонатом?  :lol:

----------


## Oleg

С готовой вытяжкой! :)
Вот лучше еще вопрос - петли к поликарбонату чем и как лучше крепить?

----------


## Anonymous

> С готовой вытяжкой! :)
> Вот лучше еще вопрос - петли к поликарбонату чем и как лучше крепить?


Я собирал на двухстороннем матерчатом скотче - это была основная моя ошибка - потом все равно пришлось привинчивать - у меня рамка вокруг крышки и некоторые другие детали из алюминиевого уголка.
Сейчас я бы купил циакрина в промышленной упаковке и собрал бы на нем...

----------


## Anonymous

> мужики, вы хоть предупреджали бы, что шутите, а то я уже вернулся :(


Шутка была по поводу выламывания поликарбоната из автобусной остановки;-)))

----------


## Oleg

вот мой новый релиз вытяжки
облегченный :)

----------


## Oleg

хорошо, что не доделал :)
монстр весил не мало и скрипел при раскрытии так, что .....

----------


## ЯНЫЧАР

Материалы для изготовления:
Доски, один лист поликарбоната, вытяжка на 290м.куб. в чач, армированный скотч. По деньгам около 150 грн.

Дальше фото думаю всё будет понятно.

Общая: ВЫСОТА 90 см.; ШИРИНА 50 см.; ГЛУБИНА 34 см. 

Нижнюю полку сделал под компрессор. Осталось докупить решетку в камеру для покраски, гофру, для вывода в дальнейшем воздуха через нижнюю боковую "штуковину" и далее через вырезанное в бетонной перегородке, на лоджии, отверстие на улицу






Да ещё нужно  лампу дневного освещения,  вмонтирую её в середину покрасочной камеры. Осталось купить компрессор и аэрограф, и сделать ремонт на лоджии :) Лоджия довольно большая на ней свободно разместятся два рабочих стола, один для компа другой для моделирования, рядом с ним под окном будет стоять вышеуказанная камера для покраски.

----------


## OKA

> Материалы для изготовления:
> Доски, один лист поликарбоната, вытяжка на 290м.куб. в чач, армированный скотч. По деньгам около 150 грн.
> 
> Дальше фото думаю всё будет понятно.
> 
> Общая: ВЫСОТА 90 см.; ШИРИНА 50 см.; ГЛУБИНА 34 см. 
> 
> Нижнюю полку сделал под компрессор. Осталось докупить решетку в камеру для покраски, гофру, для вывода в дальнейшем воздуха через нижнюю боковую "штуковину" и далее через вырезанное в бетонной перегородке, на лоджии, отверстие на улицу
> 
> ...


Тем временем.. Где-то в модэлках :

  

https://yuripasholok.livejournal.com/10292409.html

----------

